# 2001 Lemond Nevada City Front Derailleur



## jpat (Jul 22, 2006)

Does anyone know what the front derailleur size is on a 2001 Lemond Nevada City? Is it bottom pull or top pull?


----------



## Andy69 (Jun 14, 2008)

jpat said:


> Does anyone know what the front derailleur size is on a 2001 Lemond Nevada City? Is it bottom pull or top pull?


31.8 bottom pull


----------

